# Cold-cocked



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@CgarDann decided to smack me while I was out of town. 
There has to be something in the rules against this. If not, I’ll be taking matters into my own hands. I’m appreciative for these great smokes, but there will be consequences for this behavior.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit..

Aaaaand.. if anyone around here deserves to be smacked around, it's YOU .. ya jaggoff..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice smack down!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Perfect target


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dan the Man is a class act like yourself enjoy Ron!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

"Hit 'em when they're up, hit 'em when they're down", or out of town in Rondo's case.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang Ron, you got *** slapped into next week!
WTG @CgarDann! 👍👍👍👍


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Is there anything left of your mailbox?


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice, very nice - down to the Padron's. I sent a 1964 out to a buddy in California a couple of weeks ago and we did a speaker phone burn. Gonna send him another care package soon with a 1926 maduro in the mix along with the first Aerosmith album on CD. I introduced him to Aerosmith back in the mid 70's.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

_CgarDann!
He's a seegar man!
Now he's drivin' the van
Give him a hand
CgarDann!_

Oh wait...


----------

